# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Approx cost to build a basic house.

## gros21

Well I'm looking at building a basic house I'll prolly try to go owner builder but i won't be doing to
Much stuff just organising it.  
Below is the link to one i like.  
What's the going rate for a house slab?
How much for a basic build? Fkatpack kichen, Bunnings  tiles Through out ect 
I'm leaning towards colorbond cladding.  
I've heard figures of $600m2 to well over $100m2  Kit Homes Brisbane|Kit Homes Sydney|Kit Granny Flats Brisbane|Pre Fab Granny Flats Sydney|60m2 Granny Flat Kit Sydney|2 Bedroom Granny Flat Brisbane|2 Bedroom Granny Flat Sydney|Frame Steel  
Or any other cheap methods to build wether it be rockblock or the like.

----------


## Bros

Friend of mine who is a builder told me it is $1200 per sq m. That includes fencing and landscaping.
There is a point where if you get to a certain size (I can"t remember what) it goes up to $1500 per sq m as there are fixed charges no matter how big or small you build your house.
I've always thought the cheap way to build a house is use tilt ups like they do with commercial buildings but it will look like a commercial building.

----------


## METRIX

> I've always thought the cheap way to build a house is use tilt ups like they do with commercial buildings but it will look like a commercial building.

  Not always, below is a Mates Tilt Up House, (he's a concreter)

----------


## Bros

Certainly looks good, not like a commercial building.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Not always, below is a Mates Tilt Up House, (he's a concreter)

  
Sorry to take this off-topic so early on, but OMG love those stairs. 
Did they pour them all as one single piece or are they joined where they change direction....?   :Shock:

----------


## METRIX

One Piece, he knows his stuff

----------


## OBBob

> ... (he's a concreter)

   
He's a concreter or he owns a concrete business? LOL.

----------


## METRIX

> He's a concreter or he owns a concrete business? LOL.

  Both

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I think that staircase deserves its own thread.....mods?   :Smilie:

----------


## SlowMick

That's is just an amazing staircase. I bet he loved lego as a kid...

----------


## toooldforthis

nice
is that corten cladding there?

----------


## craka

Geez ther'd be a few bucks worth of contrete within that house I'd imagine? 
Cool house though.

----------

